# VPU recover after update to 4.11 / ATItool 0.0.22



## tom1 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi,

i use ATItool to OC my Radeon 6000 NP (440/250) for some weeks and all works fine. After update to the Softmod 4.11 driver i get the "VPU recover...." message if i OC the core speed but NOT if i OC the mem speed.

What`s wrong? The driver or is my GPU broken?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## kilnwitak7 (Nov 24, 2004)

Try another version of the drivers. Also try ATITool 0.0.23. I have a Sapphire 9600 XT and can oc from 500/250 to 570/375 with ATITool 0.0.23 and 4.11 drivers


----------



## Lt_Omega (Nov 25, 2004)

How high did you overclock the core tom1. The VPU recover message kicks in when the VPU (core) has overheated.

Just reduce the core speed a bit by a few MHz. My VPU recover kicks in at 443.6 on my passively cooled radeon 9600 and i'm able to continue oher work i'm doing, on older drivers the computer just locks up which is far more troublesome.


----------

